# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Tkinter et ensuite..

## Jiyuu

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je souhaiterai avoir votre avis sur le choix d'apprentissage d'une nouvelle bibliothque.

J'utilise aujourd'hui Tkinter et je souhaite m'essayer  une autre biblio.
Selon laquelle choisir?

Merci  tous pour votre aide et vos commentaires.

Jiyuu

----------


## airod

wxPython sans hsitation.

il y a un excellent bouquin en anglais mais qui n'est pas trop compliqu a comprendre si on n'est pas super niveau anglais.

++

----------


## yorukaze

wxPython est en effet un excellent choix.
Tu as aussi Gtk qui est sympa qd tu es sous Gnome  ::D:

----------


## Thierry Chappuis

pyQt dispose galement d'un livre de trs bonne facture: http://www.pearsonhighered.com/acade...USS_01DBC.html

C'est galement une excellente bibliothque pour programmer des IHM graphiques, mme si je prfre personnellement wxPython que je trouve plus pythonique.

Thierry

----------


## Ggamer

Perso, j'ai choisi WxPython. Jete un coup d'oeil  la demo  tlcharger sur le site de wxPython pour t'en convaincre dfinitivement  :;):

----------


## Thierry Chappuis

> wxPython sans hsitation.
> 
> il y a un excellent bouquin en anglais mais qui n'est pas trop compliqu a comprendre si on n'est pas super niveau anglais.
> 
> ++


Au passage, le livre dont parle airod est celui-l: http://python.developpez.com/livres/...us#L1932394621. Trs bonne lecture en effet.

Thierry

----------

